# Khrone Sorcerer



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Now, for a long time I have thought that Khrone hates Sorcerer and that Sorcerer could never get his favor. Now after beating dawn of war and dawn of war 2 retribution, this seems to have changed my view. In both these games we had Sorcerer become daemon princes of Khrone. I mean fluff seems to be getting rape right, left and center. I can't seem to make heads or tails of what going on now. I mean before I could just go to a codex to know what fluff is but now even they seem to be raping the fluff. Now I guess I should get back to the main topic. Is it possible to have a Sorcerer gain the favor of Khrone? Also how do you feel about the current fluff?


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

It's probably just a game mechanic, the devs aiming not to cramp antone's style no matter what route they take, There are going to be a lot of players who don't know the 40k fluff, so why should some story they know nothing of stop their character from going whatever path they choose to whichever god they like? MST3K.

GFP


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay first of all his name is Khorne not Khrone. Second of all the Dawn of War series has many problems with the fluff, so always regard the information presented in Dawn of War as non-canonical unless stated otherwise by an official Games Workshop document (such as a codex or rulebook). To answer your question, no. Khorne still hates all psychic powers so therefore 
sorcerers can't gain favour with him (note that in the Chaos Space Marines codex Mark of Khorne is the only chaos mark that can't be taken by a chaos sorcerer).


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Umm, you never play as the chaos sorcerer daemon prince, in fact no matter what you do, you have to fight him. They are the main villain of the storyline and the whole storyline centers around them.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I say yes a sorcerer can gain favor of Khorne. If and only IF they do there killing in bloody gore splattere melee. as they say Khorne dose not care were the blood flows, or who does the flowing.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

yes apparently Kyras, the Blood Ravens chief librarian and chapter master is an agent of Khorne

I don't know if you could classify Kyras as a sorcerer, but he's definitely a powerful psyker...so I have no idea how GW's fluff advisors managed to let Relic pull that off

I suppose a psyker/sorcerer could renounce his own psychic/sorcerous powers and dedicate himself to Khorne, perhaps Kyras has some motivation for doing this...but I highly doubt Relic gave that much thought to it


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> yes apparently Kyras, the Blood Ravens chief librarian and chapter master is an agent of Khorne
> 
> I don't know if you could classify Kyras as a sorcerer, but he's definitely a powerful psyker...so I have no idea how GW's fluff advisors managed to let Relic pull that off


Don't forget Sindri from dawn of war 1.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

lol, Game developers and their awe inspiring retardation has found its way into Canon. Hardcore fluffists would argue that it doesn't count, but there's nothing since then which suggests that it's no longer the case - so whether there's a difference between a "Khorne Sorceror" or an "Agent of Khorne who's a Psyker" remains to be seen.

Either way, it's now made it's way into 40K Canon.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Chaos Gods are fickle, problem solved.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

There used to be Khorne psykers in the early days, I'm certain I've seen references to them. They didn't perform sorcery as other Psykers do, rather they concentrated on buffing their own units with the blessings of Khorne and powered themselves up to make a huge slaughter. If they didn't appear in-game, them I'm certain the early fluff mentioned them.
Personally, I've got no issue with Khorne Psykers. If these chaps are binding warp power to weapons, armour or people, then they will have to use psychic power; if the psyker-y is used to empower Khorne's servants to reap more blood and more skulls in combat, then I don't think he would be that bothered.

GFP


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Khorne likes rune weapons, to make rune weapons, you need psykers, to make Khoren rune weapons you need Khoren psykers, you might not like them but you need them, and if there devoted to Khorne then love a good blood bath as much as the next choosen. I think Khornes problem with psyers(and or magic) is with shooting lighting form you fingers to kill which is not the way you do it, you do with a sword.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Realms of Chaos had the possibility for Khorne to gift you Magic/Psychic Powers then kill you straight away for being a Sorcerer; so as Aramoro says they are supremely fickle..


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You guys need to read the Word Bearer series, its pretty neatly explained there, if implicitly. I'll try to make it a tad bit clearer for you.

Lets being the building of the logic chain with the Word Bearers. Word Bearers hate psykers just as much as Khorne. However, Dark Apostles, and to a lesser extent First Acolytes, have considerable warp powers, without being psykers themselves, even though their abilities in effect are largely indistinguishable from a psyker's.

This isn't unprecedented, if you consider the difference between Librarians, Inquisitors, Grey Knights etc. and the Sisters of Battle. Fuel-wise its psychic potential vs. raw faith (which result in bestowed powers, you could say).

Another thing to keep in mind is that Chaos Sorcerers very often gain power not by having awesome psychic potential themselves but by making pacts with daemons, which is in essence a less emotionally intense version of gaining power by virtue of faith. So it is entirely possible that you have little to none psychic potential, you're just good at trading souls (yours or others') for the powers of the warp.

Furthermore, if Khorne really rejected non-melee aspects of warfare, then how would Khornates go around in the material universe without offending their God (resulting in OMGWTFFLESHHOUNDS)? How would his Daemon Princes create Daemon Worlds (as evidenced by that Ork Warboss who got stuck on a Khornate Daemon World where he and his boyz keep getting resurrected so as to wage an eternal war against the local Khornate Daemons, to the great amusement of said Daemon Prince)? Therefore it makes complete sense that Khorne rejects psykers (for using psychic potential and pussy spells rather than growing a pair), while bestowing warp-powers to those he favours.

The only tricky part here is having psychic potential: can you sacrifice it? If so, its entirely possible for even Kyras to become a Khornate Daemon Prince, it just means that A, he worked pretty hard for it, which deserves at least some respect B, Khorne was in a funny mood C, Tzeentch was trolling everyone all along. Then again, option C is always possible (think of Skarbrand )... 

Then again, GW and Relic are really pushing it here if they are trying to explain the whole thing fluff-wise. Which is not something they even thought of, considering how GW treats fluff lately.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait I thought they turned into greater demons of Khorne not DPs


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> There used to be Khorne psykers in the early days, I'm certain I've seen references to them. They didn't perform sorcery as other Psykers do, rather they concentrated on buffing their own units with the blessings of Khorne and powered themselves up to make a huge slaughter. If they didn't appear in-game, them I'm certain the early fluff mentioned them.
> Personally, I've got no issue with Khorne Psykers. If these chaps are binding warp power to weapons, armour or people, then they will have to use psychic power; if the psyker-y is used to empower Khorne's servants to reap more blood and more skulls in combat, then I don't think he would be that bothered.
> 
> GFP


Khorne doesn't seem to mind runes. I could see a Khorne psyker who, as you said, binds warp powers to things through the use of runes to be acceptable fluff-wise. Some kind of Rune Priest?... Oh wait a minute...


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

Kyras is supposed to be possesed by a nurgle demon. technically. hints at this in chaos rising, he traded his soul to the foul powers in exchange for the Great Unclean One to be imprisoned. and somehow the nurgle side extends their influence to him over the years, leading the events in chaos rising.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Don't forget Sindri from dawn of war 1.


Sindri didn't become a Daemon Prince of Khorne. Through ritual involving the power of the Maeldictim, he became an Undivided Daemon Prince.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Sindri didn't become a Daemon Prince of Khorne. Through ritual involving the power of the Maeldictim, he became an Undivided Daemon Prince.


I think you're talking about SSSSSSSSSSSINNNNDRIIIIII, right?

I want to argue that Kyras too was a Chaos Undivided Prince, but there was that whole horribly repetitive "Destroy the Skull Altars" thing. It doesn't bother me too much personally because I was never much of a Khorne fan, but I can see the oddness of it.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Your skull should be sacrificed to KHORNE for not being able to spell his name. 
On topic- In the daemons fantasy army book it says that khorne himself uses magic to bind runes into weapons.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> Your skull should be sacrificed to KHORNE for not being able to spell his name.
> On topic- In the daemons fantasy army book it says that khorne himself uses magic to bind runes into weapons.


I think he's fine with some applications of magic, but not others. For example, binding runes into his weapons (or the idea proposed earlier: Khornate "priests" mentally agitating already fanatical berserkers before battle). He's _not_ cool with other applications, like pew pew lightning and toasty flames. They're too shiny and flashy; Khorne knows he could embed his axe in his foe's skull before a sorcerer finished building up the required psychic power. Waste of effort.

Khorne ignores the fact that a powerful sorcerer could slay a hundred times the enemies any berserker could in a given period of time. If anyone mentions this plain fact to him, they get an axe in their skull.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

khrone maybe one of the Blood God's many names. Who knows. It imagine of all the societies and types of creatures the Blood has influenced that Khrone being so close to khorne has been used. So I don't mind the OP's spelling of it.

As to the OP's question. The game is not perfectly depicting the 40k world. Especially chaos. But it would be wrong to assume that somehow every Khorne warrior does not hold any psychic powers. I mean they've been tainted by the warp energies. So I don't think its that improbably that one of the many creatures that Khorne has been able to bring to his side, that he doesn't have a few, if not many of the talented psychic. Though I doubt they dress in the fine and neat attire that most sorcerers wear.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to call the blood god Corn from now on.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Sindri didn't become a Daemon Prince of Khorne. Through ritual involving the power of the Maeldictim, he became an Undivided Daemon Prince.


Dammit you beat me to it! But yes, they are Chaos Undivided. They field Tzeentch lesser daemons but Khornes greater daemon.  I consider DoW-games as loose canon, meaning you have to look between the fingers on some fluff that doesnt match up with BL and the official released GW fluff. And it looks like I have to go and get my Retribution game today. Im so gonna end up poor.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> khrone maybe one of the Blood God's many names. Who knows. It imagine of all the societies and types of creatures the Blood has influenced that Khrone being so close to khorne has been used. So I don't mind the OP's spelling of it.


Yes, but it's just too ironic to let it slide.

Khrone, as it's written here, is pronounced "Crone." Crone is a word for an old, WITCH-like woman. In 40k, witches are sorcerers. KHORNE hates sorcerers.

Even Corn, or BattleRage McHonorPain, is better than Khrone.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> I think I'm going to call the blood god Corn from now on.


I would be okay with that, at least it sounds the same.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Wait I thought they turned into greater demons of Khorne not DPs


No, in Dawn of War II: retribution if you select Kyras after his transformation it says 'Level 10 Daemon Prince'.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

If a warrior of khorne has pshyic powers he wouldn't use them because Khonre HATES pshyic powers, he thinks its just being a coward. That Dawn of war 2 stuff is wrong, but I guess they just couldn't be bothered to fix it.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

As a fluff Nazi for all things Chaos related I'll give my two cents on this topic.

Personally ... as much as a Nazi as I am about the fluff, and counts as etc etc ... I'm actually more than happy for Khorne to have sorcerers.

In fact, I'm going to go so far as to say that believing Khorne hates all things magical, is one of the problems when people think of Chaos, and by that I mean simple minded stereotyping.

As far as a remember, sorcerers don't use 'magic' rather they tap into and open themselves up to the influence of the warp, so, who is to say that a Khorne sorcerer doesn't exist, drawing upon the powers that Khorne bestows?

Now, would that sorcerer use a psychic shooting power ... hell no!

But would that sorcerer use psychic powers to turn his power sword / axe into a flaming tool of destruction, I say yes he would!!

Also, think about when Daemon Prince Angron broke into realspace, it was said that it took countless rituals just to keep him in realspace, so who is to say that Khorne sorcerer types weren't the ones directing these rituals, manipulating the psychic power of Khorne's warp power.

To say that Khorne forgoes all psychic powers seems, silly and over simplified IMO.

Just like:

Khorne hates Tzeentch because he uses magic
Khorne hates Slaanesh cuz he's a wuss
Khorne followers are incapable of rational, tactical, actions, and charge blindly at enemy tanks and fortifications with their bare hands
etc
etc


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

If you go back to the old _Lost and the Damned_ and _Slaves to Darkness_ books, it is explained a bit more clearly. Khorne doesn't hate magic/psychics, per se, he basically considers them "cheating". Khorne has no issue with psychic powers being used to summon daemons, craft powerful weapons, or fly his legions through the Warp. Just don't try and use them on the battlefield.

In the 1st Edition books mentions above, in the Chaos Rewards tables, any time a follower of another god would have gotten a psychic power, a follower of Khorne got a weapon, usually growing out of his body. In fact there was no way within the rules for a warrior marked by Khorne to gain psychic powers at all. They couldn't get rune-weapons either, as only a psyker can use a rune-weapon.
This doesn't mean that his followers can't get psychic powers of course, just that they can't get any that are used in combat, as that is anathema to Khorne's ideals.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so, wait, if psychic powers are cheating,then Khorne has a problem with performence inhanceing drugs?

"hay this is Khorne here and i want to talk to YOU, yes you my loyal follower about the danger of performance enhancing drugs.

now i know you may say, hay all the other berserker are doing it so why can I not. Well I am here to tell you just cuz all the other berserker do it is no reason for YOU to do it, when you take drugs to make yourself a better killer then your own cheating yourself as you not relying on your own natural skill and instead relying on the drug to do the killing.

It is as if you use psychic powers to do your killing, its just not using your inborn talent and squandering it on by letting it lay idle like a axe you left in the back of your closet for years tills old and dull and worthless.

No one ones to see a dull blade, so remember don't take drugs, it won't make you a better killer, it will just make you a weaker one. So don't take drugs or I take you skull

This message approved by DAD, (daemons against drug use)


----------

